# Wanted a lot of R34 GTR parts mainly for the engine



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello all,

I am reassembling my R34 GTR and need parts. I enclose the list that I started to make, the prices are for new parts but I of course accept used parts.
Don't blame me if I don't accept your offers, I couldn't necessarily take everything because I have other big expenses like the complete braking system.


 NENGUN EBAYdesignationreferenceQTY Price  Delivery cost PriceDelivery costHOSE-BLOW BY11826-24U001 16 € 25 € 33 €Hose, Air Inlet14463-AA3021 274 € - €Tube Assembly, Inlet14460-24U101 164 €Hose, Air Inlet14463-24U211Cave Assembly, Rotor Set14498-24U001 103 € 20 €Hose, Water14055-24U001 9 €Clamp, Hose A16439-42L004 3 €Bracket, Motor Pipe21311-05U051Hose, Water14055-05U211 16 €Tube Assembly, Water Outlet14498-05U171 29 €Bracket, Macro Cable16165-05U001 18 € 42 €Air Temp Sensor22630-44B201 26 € 5 € 3 €Gasket, Temperature Sensor22636-N42001 2 €Bracket, Solenoid Valve14957-24U001Bracket, Solenoid Valve14957-59S101    Boost Control Solenoid14956-45L001 266 €   39 €  11 € HOSE-VACUUM CONTROL B22320-05U141 10 €Hose, Baqui-mu Control22320-AA3001HOSE-AIR (90mm)B2320-AU3702Hose, Baqui-mu Control22320-AA3051HOSE-EVAP CONTROL22320-05U091 8 €Connector Water Pipe14075-24U001 22 €Water Hose14055-24U011 7 € 10 € 29 €Pipe Assembly, Monitor Return Front14053-24U001 82 €Water Hose14055-05U111 7 €Thermostat Assembly21200-42L051 20 €Gasket, LiquidKA760-150001 22 €Hose, Facille Neva Polecene Control22320-05U031 23 € 28 €HOSE-VACUUM CONTROL B22320-05U231 7 €Eve Fuel17521-24U001Fuel Hose Assembly16446-24U003 5 €Field Pressure Regulator22670-05U20190,28​16,05​Seal, O Ring16618-10V101 2 €Fuel Tube Assembly17520-24U001 94 €Damper Assembly, Fuel22675-74T101 52 €Hose Assembly Fuel01995-001211Hose Assembly Fuel16440-24U001Check Valve Assembly47478-05U001 14 €Brake Master Cylinder Assembly46010-AA3201 354 €Booster Hose47471-24U001 19 €Tank Assembly, Bakium47110-24U011Fuel flap129,87​27,62​


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Good luck Julien with the search 👌


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

JuanluGTR said:


> Good luck Julien with the search 👌


Thanks Juan


----------

